# Rugby



## gliderman (Sep 3, 2008)

For those of us new to Dubai or Sharjah and who have yet to navigate the hazards of getting Cable/Satellite TV installed, is there a public venue where live games of Rugby are shown?

I am particularly interested in the two remaining Tests between the Wallabies and the All Blacks. Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You should find that many bars in Dubai show major games. Your best bet would be to get a list of sports bars from the Time Out Dubai website, then give them a call.


-


----------



## gliderman (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Elphaba. I will do just that.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Show Sports shows rugby and even some league!


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

Apparently, there's a sports bar at the Al Manzil hotel (run by South Africans - presumably high chance / risk of rugby). I mention this, as you have elsewhere mentioned South Ridge and the Al Manzil hotel is very nearby!


----------



## gliderman (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Maryos.

I will give them a call.


----------

